# Accommodation Options



## expat9277 (Jun 30, 2019)

I have found looking through Airbnb that the price that you pay in high season is the same as what you pay in low season 
I checked this out for Greece and The Philippines.
This surprised me as I thought that it would be vastly different.
I am wondering if there are a lot more people looking for short term and long term accommodation in The Philippines say in October rather than June and if that's the case then it would make sense to go there in the middle of the wet season if you want the best range of choice and the best price for long term.
I guess there are a lot more tourists in The Philippines in October so there would be much more competition for accommodation.
I wonder if anyone could give advice on this area ,where are the best places to look for short and long term etc
I think that also what would determine the cost is how much is available ,if there's been a recent building boom then that would bring the price down if there's an over supply of it.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Best way to find accommodation in the Philippines is to simply look for posted signs. Get a short term Airbnb or other rental then look around.

They do not post on for sale/for rent sites here as much as in the western countries. I believe that it is due to how they charge for internet here, a often Facebook is free and unlimited on data plans and people tend to use that more than normal web sites.

I do know that Palawan/ Puerto Princessia has a Facebook site for rental accommodations, you might want to look for a simular site for where you are going.


----------

